# Whats the deactivation threshold on ratings



## Lookingaround (May 29, 2016)

I take them from A2B what more do they want I will not put their luggage in the boot if they fit and healthy.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Your GLH can tell you the threshold for your territory. It varies depending on where you drive. Well, it used to. 

Ours was 4.75, have no idea what it is now but I'm not close to that so I ignore my ratings for the most part.


----------



## Lookingaround (May 29, 2016)

MHR said:


> Your GLH can tell you the threshold for your territory. It varies depending on where you drive. Well, it used to.
> 
> Ours was 4.75, have no idea what it is now but I'm not close to that so I ignore my ratings for the most part.


i have seen driver with 4.6 so I think it's much lower here.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Lowest I’ve seen is 4.6. Don’t worry though, when you’re there they’ll send out automated messages stating you’re crossing the line. If you don’t redeem yourself Mom boots you from the ant world forever and ever.


----------



## Lookingaround (May 29, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> Lowest I've seen is 4.6. Don't worry though, when you're there they'll send out automated messages stating you're crossing the line. If you don't redeem yourself Mom boots you from the ant world forever and ever.


Let them,
Customer paying £1 per mile expecting Secret Service level of service


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

4.60


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I had a driver with a 4.57 star rating..... I sort of figured it was because his van needed new shocks. It was not the smoothest ride in the world. I still gave a 5 star rating and a $2 tip. Trip was not long, just 5 miles.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve heard of drivers with lower than 4.60 in areas with fewer drivers.


----------

